
Southwest airlines website unavailable outside of the US for months - sethx
https://southwest.com
======
sethx
I live in the Netherlands, and have been trying to access the southwest
airlines website for months. I've always failed at this, and the website
simply blurts out:

Access Denied You don't have permission to access
"[http://www.southwest.com/"](http://www.southwest.com/") on this server.
Reference #18.93643e17.1506590830.9a2c74

I've contacted customer support, and had this brief exchange:

"Well thank you for following up with us! Are you trying to access our website
outside of the U.S. by chance? ^Emilia

Yes, i am in the Netherlands. Why would that make any difference?

We've been made aware that some Customers outside of North America are
experiencing trouble with [http://Southwest.com](http://Southwest.com), and we
are working hard to resolve this issue. In the meantime, we'd be happy to help
you phone at 1-800-435-9792. While we are unable to book reservations through
social media, if you have any questions, we're also happy to help with those
through here. ^Emilia "

